# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم ORT-JTAG  ORT JTAG Presents Samsung Galaxy S3 Mini [ GT-I8190 ] Repair Dead Boot and more

## mohamed73

ORT - JTAG UPDATE [26 DEC 2012]  Description :   *Samsung GT-I8190 [ Galaxy S3 Mini ] Repair Dead Boot [ DLL Released ]*  Release Notes:   *Samsung_GT-I8190.dll Released* Repair Dead Boot   Files:  Samsung_GT-I8190.dll  [ Uploaded ] Samsung SCH-I535 Dump  [ I_535_0x00000000.bin_ ][ Uploaded ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Repairing Galaxy S3 Mini with Easy Mode DLL  Connect Battery and USB CableDownload DLL File Samsung_GT-I8190.dlll"Place in phones folderStart الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] Latest VersionGo to الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Select ModelClick Repair ORT Team News and Blog :   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] ORT-JTAG - _The Real JTAG'gers_ الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## gerges1

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## idris456

مشكورررررررررررررر

----------


## mustafa alqysi

مشكوووووووووور

----------


## اسد عبدالله

مششششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووو

----------


## mahmoudosman

شكرا للمنتدي

----------

